# What are your thoughts? Dog shot by broadhead



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

That's horrible! How could someone do something like that and live with it? People make me sick sometimes!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it's terrible. There is nothing worse than sitting in a deer stand and just when you think that a game animal is coming, a dog appears. It makes me sick to my stomach and yes, I feel like teaching it a lesson, but I would never kill or injure an animal for ruining my hunt. I have many friends who say that they will or do shoot dogs that come through the woods when they are hunting, unless they happen to know that the dog belongs to the neighbors or something. Dogs are animals and they can't be held responsible for trespassing on someone else's land during hunting season. However, the owner of the dog can and should be.

I'm sorry for your friend's dogs. Maybe he can try to keep them penned up during hunting season. It's not the dog's fault at all.


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

It made me sick to my stomach when I heard about his dogs. He has them penned up but they managed to get out while he wasn't home. I would/have been be frustrated too when I see a dog or cat in the woods hunting; however, I couldn't imagine shooting one. The way I see it is what if my dog got loose and wondered in front of a hunter, how would that make me feel if they shot at him? Aweful! I guess I just can't believe people can be so cruel. 
Now if a dog was attacking my dog or one of the cows or something and I couldn't get them to stop I would probably have to do something but I see no reason to shoot at a dog if they are not harming anything.


----------



## Chromedog (Nov 28, 2006)

The person who shot these dogs is a black mark on all that I stand for. Just simply wrong!!
You do not punish the dog for the dog owners lack of securing his dogs properly. 
The shooter could / should have just left the area or sat still until the dogs passed thru. Apparently the dogs have been through there before and the deer in the area are familar. Sure he may have lost an hour or two of hunting,..no reason to take a pets life.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

May I chime in? I am a retired Police Officer and a past dog owner.

Agree or disagree if you will.

I responded to many calls involving dogs being shot of killed in our city. Most of the calls involved citizens shooting the neighbors' dogs that got loose and came onto their property. The property owners' defense was, " The dog came onto my property and growled at me", " The dog attacked my dogs ", or " I was afraid the dog would attack my kids ". I didn't know whether to be believe them or not, but a report was made, a complaint filed by both parties, and in the end every time I went to court, the Judge ruled in favor of the citizen protecting his property and kids from the intruding dog and sometimes found the dogs' owner guilty of failing to keep his dog enclosed. Normally, the Judge would consider the dogs' owner had suffered enough from the loss of the dog and would dismissed the " Dog running at large " charge . Each state has their own laws for dogs on the loose. Here, if the dog presents a threat, you can kill the animal without repercussion from the law.

I loved and cried every time one of my dogs died. I live in the county next to a rancher, in fact several ranchers, and if they even see a dog on their property that doesn't belong to them, it's a goner for sure. Bullet, my pit bull, learned how to lift the gate latch with his nose and walk out the back gate several times before I figured out he was smart enough to do that. One time I didn't find Bullet after he escaped and I thought he was laying dead somewhere on the ranchers' land somewhere. The State Police Officer down the road had warned me if my dog got someone would shoot him just like they did his yellow Lab. Some time before Bullet escaped another State Police Officer, that lives up the highway, came by my house one day looking for his Rottweiler that had escaped. Two years later the ranchers' wife told me her grandson had shot that Rottweiler after he saw the dog on their property.
Getting back to Bullet, he showed up 6 days later, 8 pounds lighter and lived to be 15 years old.

Bottom line, if the dog escapes, it your responsibility. If someone shoots your dogs and it's on their property, the law will probably rule in the citizens' favor, at least that how it works here. I had to accept that ruling and hopefully others will too if that's the case where you live.

Never the less, I really hate what happened to the dogs of this ladys' friends and would definitely pursue charges of cruelty to animals if I could locate the shooter, no matter what.

r302


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

That is infuriating. I'd absolutely get the police, neighbors, landowners, local news involved and try to find out who did this.


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

Thats exactly it. It is definately cruelty to animals. Shooting them with a broadhead and wounding them. Any hunter knows if you are shooting at their back legs, you arent shooting to kill. It sounds to me that the guy was just trying to scare the dogs off. I think it is aweful to shoot a dog with a broadhead and I am sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

To the OP, how do you know the dogs weren't attacking someone, or something for that to have happened to them? One would think if they were merely milling about when the first one got hit they'd have run off, but both??? Is it possible they WERE harming something for that to have happened? How do you know if you and the owner weren't there? Have you considered at all that it MIGHT have been completely justified?

Not saying it was, or that it was right, just playing devils advocate I suppose...

Hunting completely aside, I have three dogs. They're well trained and contained and they've never gotten out to run amok in all the years I've had them. To me, that's what a responsible dog owner does. 

If they WERE to get out and be hit by a car I wouldn't blame the driver of the car, if they encountered a wild animal and got ripped to shreds I wouldn't blame the wild animal, if they were running amok pursuing wild life and were shot by a conservation officer (which is completely legal) I wouldn't blame the conservation officer, if they starved to death not able to find their way home etc....I'd blame myself and myself alone. 

To me the same applies to if a dog is left to wander onto someone's private property. Could I ever shoot someone's pet if it wasn't directly posing a threat to me or mine? No. But I can certainly understand why someone else would. The boyfriend and I get pretty ticked that the neighbors dogs and cats are CONSTANTLY on his property. The dogs are regularly caught scaring off the deer, have gotten into some pretty vicious fights with my dogs and the cats kill the pheasants and grouse like nobody's business. It sure makes life miserable on many levels let me tell you what. On opening weekend we heard a ruckus on their property not far from the stand we have set near their property line. One of their dogs was going bonkers, owner came to see what was up, we think it mauled one of their cats because shortly after he called for a .22, shot the cat and then we watched him haul it up to the house. I can't say I was disappointed because I've seen that very cat killing bird after bird on our deer cameras. To me that's one less mouth that the animals on our property has to feed and be harassed by. 

I guess what I'm saying is I feel for the dog, but where is the personal responsibility here? Why the outrage towards everyone else BUT the person who was supposed to be in charge of the dogs in the first place?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Messica said:


> If they WERE to get out and be hit by a car I wouldn't blame the driver of the car, if they encountered a wild animal and got ripped to shreds I wouldn't blame the wild animal, if they were running amok pursuing wild life and were shot by a conservation officer (which is completely legal) I wouldn't blame the conservation officer, if they starved to death not able to find their way home etc....I'd blame myself and myself alone.


I can't imagine making these comparisons. A dog hit by a car would be "an accident". An attack from say, a coyote, would be "dinner". A conservation officer shooting a dog (can't say I've heard of this though) - probably would be a last-resort, lethal shot, NOT a shot in the leg with an arrow! I'm pretty sure this situation is VERY different! Shooting a dog in the leg with an arrow is not an ethical solution no matter WHAT the situation may be.


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

"Shooting a dog in the leg with an arrow is not an ethical solution no matter WHAT the situation may be."

Oh don't get me wrong, I completely agree with you there.

I'm just saying ANYTHING that happens to a dog if it's able to run amok is IMHO should fall 100% on the owners shoulders (a one time never happened before freak escape would be the exception) because it all could have been prevented you know? If it happens once absolutely learn from it and don't ever let it happen again, or be prepared to deal with the consequences of whatever happens in the future when your dog is left running at large. 

I personally would be mortified if I were the owner, and feel tremendous guilt for what my dogs had gone through simply because I didn't prevent and protect them from getting out in the first place. Maybe I'm cynical but I wouldn't expect anything less from the general public than what happened here. I've actually heard and seen much worse personally. Working in a shelter for the better part of a decade I guess nothing surprises me when it comes to stuff like this anymore. 

Bottom line is, contain your dogs and crap like this will never happen. It's not a difficult thing to do.


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

This so happened to be the only time that his dogs were ever to escape. You are right, the owner wasn't there but I do know that the dogs were def. not vicious. It just goes to show what people are capable of. There are a lot of what if's and thank you all for sharing your thoughts. That's why I asked. I have never had any issues with my dogs getting loose either so I don't know from experience how it feels to loose one.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We have spent our life savings on 230 acres of prime hunting land...we have a neighbor that refuses to keep control of his three dogs. The dogs like to chase deer (shown on cameras). We have told the neighbor on several occassions for several years to keep his dogs under control. They have ruined several hunts, killed several deer, and have put pressure on our farm. We understand that someone has taken the dogs to the local pound...the owners went and payed the fine and brought them home to run again. Then proceeded to get mad at the person that took the dogs to the pound. It is not the dogs fault...should we sell the farm? Put up with the dogs? Shoot the dogs? Remember...we have spent and are still spending $$$$ to have our piece of heaven, are dogs worth it?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Alpha Doe said:


> We have spent our life savings on 230 acres of prime hunting land...we have a neighbor that refuses to keep control of his three dogs. The dogs like to chase deer (shown on cameras). We have told the neighbor on several occassions for several years to keep his dogs under control. They have ruined several hunts, killed several deer, and have put pressure on our farm. We understand that someone has taken the dogs to the local pound...the owners went and payed the fine and brought them home to run again. Then proceeded to get mad at the person that took the dogs to the pound. It is not the dogs fault...should we sell the farm? Put up with the dogs? Shoot the dogs? Remember...we have spent and are still spending $$$$ to have our piece of heaven, are dogs worth it?


Wow, I can only imagine the anger that you are going through AlphaDoe!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting frustrated just reading your post!! I know exactly what my husband would do in this situation. Especially if we were in your shoes and had a place like yours.


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

Me too Alpha Doe. I know exactly what my husband would do as well... 

It's different when the dogs are vicious. A few years back my in-laws had a saint bernard pup and the neighbors rotweiler and black lab tried to attack the pup. They asked the neighbor to keep there dogs on their own land and the owner told them he couldn't control where they were and he wouldn't. Needless to say they came back again and were bullying Dozer (st. bernard) which was still about 6 months old so my husband ended up shooting the rot. It really bothered me at the time that he would do that to a dog because I wasn't a hunter back then and I didn't understand but now I would do the same thing if a dog was harming my dog. 

Now in the case where the dogs were harming the deer on your property and you told the neighbors to keep them locked up, I say you gave a fair warning and whatever you feel needs to be done is the best solution. It's kind of like the dogs are killing your livestock. That makes me angry that you spent all that money on a piece of land to hunt and you can't even do that. 



hogdgz said:


> Wow, I can only imagine the anger that you are going through AlphaDoe!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting frustrated just reading your post!! I know exactly what my husband would do in this situation. Especially if we were in your shoes and had a place like yours.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We have managed to avoid shooting them for 5 years. The owner (same person that we bought the farm from) says to us..."Well, you knew the dogs ran when you bought the farm". He didn't sell the whole farm, so he is still our neighbor. I wish there was an easy answer. The dogs will chase and kill deer but they are not mean as far as humans. The guy does have cattle though, and I always wonder what he would do if we took our dog over and let it chase his cattle??? We told him at one time that we were going to poision yotes in the area (we were telling a fib) hoping that he would keep them under control. He said that we shouldn't do that because it could poison his dogs.

If anyone has an easy answer????


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

Alpha Doe said:


> We have managed to avoid shooting them for 5 years. The owner (same person that we bought the farm from) says to us..."Well, you knew the dogs ran when you bought the farm". He didn't sell the whole farm, so he is still our neighbor. I wish there was an easy answer. The dogs will chase and kill deer but they are not mean as far as humans. The guy does have cattle though, and I always wonder what he would do if we took our dog over and let it chase his cattle??? We told him at one time that we were going to poision yotes in the area (we were telling a fib) hoping that he would keep them under control. He said that we shouldn't do that because it could poison his dogs.
> 
> If anyone has an easy answer????


Maybe this it is an option for you.

Here, we can request a humane trap for dogs and cats from the county animal control Officers. They bring the traps out or you can go and pick them up for free. It seems I caught every ones cats and returned them to the owners, but never did catch the dogs I was trying to catch. The good news is the dogs owners saw the trap sitting in full view and started keeping their dogs up. We are still good neighbors because I warned prior to getting the traps, telling them I didn't want to trap anyone's dogs, but I had no choice.
You might try this option. It worked for me.

r302


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

An option yes! But what happens when you catch the dogs? Do you take them to the pound? They have been there before and brought back home. Take them back to the owner? He will just turn them loose again. We thought about taking the dogs to a shelter in another area...then we will be blamed for killing the dogs and at this point I don't want neighbors mad at us. We have given this a lot of thought and have come up with ziltch.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ive been on both sides. If my dog is running loose, its the chance i take that nothing happens to him. I do love animals, and if i have a stray dog come in my yard, i will try and find the owner. But, if I have a stray dogs where i hunt, more than likely they will be shot. Too many problems with dogs running deer, cattle, etc.

shooting with a broadhead is stupid though.... should never have injured it like that, just shows that it was someone with no morals, wouldnt want to be anywhere near that person hunting.


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

Just think of it. I'm sure most of us have dogs, is it worth loosing your dog over a stupid deer? Come on. I know I would rather have my dog than a 160" buck. Sorry but I guess thats the way that I think when I have dogs run by my stand. I think about the owner not the dog messing up my hunt. I think about the family that it belongs to and maybe that little 3 year old girl that got that dog for her birthday and now mom and dad have to explain to her what happened. People shooting dogs is what gives other hunters a bad name. Yes, there are circumstances that it may need to be done - but most dogs that I have seen running around arent bothering anything and if it does need to be done, do it in a manner where the dog will not suffer - not in the leg with a broadhead.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

No it's not worth loosing my dog over a deer...but then it's not my dog. My dog wouldn't be out chasing deer, and if she was a hunter has every right to shoot her. He /she has paid big money to hunt the area and if everyone let their dogs run...a lot of hunters would be a little more than mad. People who's dogs get shot or hauled away by hunters have no one to blame but themselves for not being a responsible owner. That's what they should tell their little three year old girl. So, you do the math...is it worth $4000.00 per acre x 230 acres. Numerous attempts (prolly 15 at least) at warning the owners. Sorry this is a sore subject for me. I don't mean to offend anyone!


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had dogs run by my stand on numerous ocassions during the years. I take that as part of hunting....stuff just happens. Do I like it? Heck no! But I am not going to shoot someone's dog. I've had owners turn their deer dogs out on me during turkey season, on public land. Do I shoot the dogs? No, but I've wanted to. Now my father-in-law was a different person. He laid many a dog down that ruined his hunt. The person that shot the dogs are what gives hunters a bad name, and we as hunters need to police our own. If you are going to kill someone's dog, do it quickly and ethickly (sorry my spell check doesn't work.)


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

MN law states: No persons may allow their dog to chase or kill big game. Between January 1 and July 14, a dog that is observed wounding, killing, or pursuing in a way that endangers big game may be killed by any person. A peace officer or conservation officer may kill a dog that endangers big game at any time of the year. The officer or person is not liable for damages for killing the dog.

I personally would not shoot a dog or cat. I just couldn't do it. I have friends and family, however, that would. If I had problems with a neighbor's dog running/chasing deer I would talk to the neighbor and if that didn't work, probably get authorities involved.

Do your friends have any ideas as to who shot at the dogs?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I make sure my dogs are safe during hunting season. They never get loose. Because I know someone would shoot them if they caught them. They mean too much to me to let anything happen to them. 

Some folks run deer dogs here in Virginia, they are supposed to only run them during shotgun season but many let them out during Archery as well. Many dogs never make it home or are ever seen again. 

I was instructed by the county if I saw the neighbors dogs in my pasture chasing my horses again that I could shoot them. My horse has broken many parts of his fence while trying to escape the dogs. I went over and told the neighbors to keep their dogs at home or else. 

I don't think I could actually shoot their dogs but luckily I haven't had to make that decision because they keep them at home now.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

That is absolutely terrible! I can't imagine walking around with two broadhead wounds in my legs!


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

Alpha Doe said:


> An option yes! But what happens when you catch the dogs? Do you take them to the pound? They have been there before and brought back home. Take them back to the owner? He will just turn them loose again. We thought about taking the dogs to a shelter in another area...then we will be blamed for killing the dogs and at this point I don't want neighbors mad at us. We have given this a lot of thought and have come up with ziltch.


I see your problem. Here, the pound charges the owners for their release of their animals and for their shots if they do not have them, but the dogs owners you speak of obviously have already been through this procedure and don't mind paying the tab.

I don't remember how big your property is, but I'm sure fencing it off is not an option. When victims are presented with a no win situation like this, that is you can't solve the problem by yourself, you may have deal with the dog problem on a day by day basis or you could take your neighbors to court.

If you feel the problem is this serious, then this may be your only way to prevent the dogs from coming onto your property. I have taken neighbors to court in the past and won, when I lived in the city, but because of the constant harassment I received afterward, I moved to the country, which I loved. Here I try all of the mentioned scenarios first, then I may think about using the same law that my neighbors use and get rid of the problem legally. I do not want to shoot anyone's trespassing animal and have not because of the success I've had dealing with my neighbors and their dogs, cows, and cats. Sorry I wish I could be more help.

Good luck to you. r302


----------



## aloutfitter (Nov 5, 2010)

Alpha Doe I have a passion for the outdoors, and have outfitted for 30 years.
The problem you have, I have extensive experience with both personally and proffesionally.
You may not like this response but it is a fact.
You care more about what your neighbor thinks, and others, than your husband or yourself.
1-You have warned him (this is a courtesy you did not have to extend him)
2-he has disregarded your warning and request for using your own property as you see fit.
3-finish it. yourself if i were your husband i would ask you yhis question Why do you have more respect for him than us its our property. you owe noone an explanation. end it and enjoy your property otherwise ten years of misery will have went by before you figure out these people dont care they ruin your enjoyment of your own property. its your property defend it,run it how you see fit, you decide who and what tresspasses on it. this is why we buy property. feel no guilt its yours
he killed his own dogs you just pulled the trigger, he has been warned end it you own it


----------



## aloutfitter (Nov 5, 2010)

Explain to the 3 year old girl that her daddy, or granpa orwhoever disregarded the warning, killed the dog.
Explain to them we tried to get your father to keep him here with you but he did not want to he killed her beloved dog.
Because that is the truth, have some backbone


----------



## Little_Brooks90 (Feb 21, 2010)

I can understand the reason to be upset to the loss of a pet, that wins all of my condolences, but I hunt on a piece of private land, and dogs run wild out there all the time. The dogs would run deer off, get into things, hell they would run a deer off just by their scent. I would be upset if someone shot my beloved dogs too, but it's like anything going on private land, there is always the chance of it getting shot, harmed, anything... When I am sitting in a tree stand, I would hate for a dog to come up to where I hunt... Looking at this as cruel, thats fine, people get upset to the idea of animals dying... but the harsh fact is, private land+trespasser= cleaning up private land. People shoot dogs a lot because they will keep coming back. People will shoot any animal on their land most likely, unless its illegal to kill that certain animal, or if it's their own animal. The only way I would see the need for higher justice support is if your pet gets killed on your property or if your pet gets killed on public land by something other than a vehicle. Otherwise, there is really nothing else you can really do.


----------

